# Beretta 92S - Grips are causing me to Gripe



## stingfish (Dec 7, 2014)

So i picked up several of these 92S pistols. One of them - the most excellent condition has original beretta rubber grips (full checkered w/large triton logo). 

I would like to put the plastic beretta 92S grips on it, however they seem difficult to find. Does anyone know of a vendor that may have some? I did see a set on an auction board, but missed the bid this AM. I'd trade my rubber of some plastics if anyone is interested else i need to find some out there. 

Thanks fellas, and gals.


----------



## Sempervigilans (Dec 4, 2014)

Beretta 92, 96 Original Factory Grips Plastic Black JG92P You can probably just follow this link to cheaper than dirt, they have them for about 16 dollars. That's about the best I've seen them for. I actually had some really nice Hogue grips on mine but I just like the original feel so much better, especially when I have gloves on. Good luck, I hope you can nail some down.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

You picked up "several" Model 92's? Wow, I had to save a while just to get the one I have. You my friend, are lucky! Good luck getting the grips you are after. :smt033


----------



## 04silvy (Dec 11, 2014)

I have the plastic grips on mine that I might trade. Shoot me a pic of what yours look like if you get a chance


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Brownells or Numrich eGunParts Corp should carry a plethora of Beretta grips. A myriad. A veritable treasure trove.


----------



## cedarhill (Apr 9, 2013)

I finally put a cut down rubber grip on my 92S because of the slick grips it had. This made it easier to hold and prevented slipping after firing a shot. Also had to get some Luminous paint to touch up the front sight. The range that I shoot at is rather dark on some lanes and it is hard to see the front sight. This helped my accuracy a great deal. Although the heavy trigger both in double action and single action leave a lot to be desired.

I also should have ordered an extra 92S but was too late after I got mine. It had some small pitting on the slide but I have seen others that were ordered that were much cleaner. There was one at a gun show I saw but the dealer wanted $700 for it. He said it was unfired and I can imagine that it was such. Anyway I am much more accurate with other pistols so I will stick with that one.


----------

